# California scents new car - fake or just rubbish?



## Exodus (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi guys,

I recently bought a pack of 4 California Scents Newport New Car air fresheners from Amazon. I tried the scratch and sniff in a shop and thought it was alright so went ahead and bought 4 online.

I opened one yesterday and put it in the car, when I got back in I didn't notice it at all. I opened the vent fully when I got out last night and thought it might be better this morning. But nothing.

Is this normal for this scent? I know a lot of people don't seem to like it but surely it should smell of something! It's a bit annoying I now have 3 others which are probably exactly the same and a waste of £10.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

They may be dodgy, but " new car " would probably be quite subtle. I usually get Laguna breeze. Very nice, and they last ages.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Return them as faulty


----------



## Exodus (Mar 15, 2016)

President Swirl said:


> They may be dodgy, but " new car " would probably be quite subtle. I usually get Laguna breeze. Very nice, and they last ages.


I had the Moneterey Vanilla before and quite liked that, only got it cus Tesco stock them now but only have the cherry or vanilla and I prefered the vanilla. It was subtle but you could definitely smell it, especially with the fans on, it's only recently started to fade after a good 6 weeks.

Might have to check that one out though, thanks!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Exodus said:


> I had the Moneterey Vanilla before and quite liked that, only got it cus Tesco stock them now but only have the cherry or vanilla and I prefered the vanilla. It was subtle but you could definitely smell it, especially with the fans on, it's only recently started to fade after a good 6 weeks.
> 
> Might have to check that one out though, thanks!


take the lid off, turn the pads around (wear a glove!) and then give it a spritz with water - will extend the life for ages.


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

I had bubble gum in the car and it lasted 6+ months, then when it stared to fade moved it to my office. Since then other flavours haven't done as well. Jasmine went within a couple of weeks and Parma Violets lasted a month.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

I had the new car one and it was poor. Had to throw it out after a week.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

think the cherry last longest by added a little water when its dead makes it last alittle longer


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I've been looking for a new car freshener and the California Scent does seem to be very popular but I've read reviews that they can be overpowering, smell like puke (cherry)etc...
Is this true?


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Gixxer6 said:


> I've been looking for a new car freshener and the California Scent does seem to be very popular but I've read reviews that they can be overpowering, smell like puke (cherry)etc...
> Is this true?


I've got the cherry one in atm and it smells similar to battenberg cake to the point where I had to buy the cake the other day as it made me hungry :lol:


----------



## Exodus (Mar 15, 2016)

Some of the ones I've tried smell too fruity/sweet/overpowering for me but I guess you can adjust how much is let out, if you will.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Ditto what ffrs1444 said. 
I also agree that the cherry smells like batnburg cake :thumb:

I have tried several fragrances and find cherry lasts the longest. I researched all the threads and cherry came second to laguna breeze. I tried both and found the cherry nicer (IMO) and lasted the longest.

A drop of water does make it last longer and don't forget your nose gets used to the smell so that when you think the tin is finished - others getting in the car can still smell cherries ..AKA Battenburg.


----------



## daz67 (Feb 13, 2013)

Gixxer6 said:


> I've been looking for a new car freshener and the California Scent does seem to be very popular but I've read reviews that they can be overpowering, smell like puke (cherry)etc...
> Is this true?


I had the bubblegum one... My wife and mate said they could smell sick in car, so I binned it and they don't smell it now.


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

I've just bought a pineapple scented one and it's, frankly, ****e.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The cherry one is nice. I make sure the sun can hit it and it brings it back to life.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

I had the citrus one which smelled of puke so didn`t like it all.
I also had the very berry one which was really good and lasted for ages.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't like the new car scent. It smells of cat pee.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Route 66 is nice,new car is like disinfectant with sick.Cherry like cherry bakewells yum


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I had the car one, didn't rate it and didn't last long..


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

empsburna said:


> take the lid off, turn the pads around (wear a glove!) and then give it a spritz with water - will extend the life for ages.


Wear gloves!!! There's someone with experience of touching the pads with your fingers, smell lasts for ages on the skin!


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Darlofan said:


> Wear gloves!!! There's someone with experience of touching the pads with your fingers, smell lasts for ages on the skin!


I made that mistake the other day with the cherry one :lol:


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

If you clean the interior of the car properly and use *AIRTUNE* _FRESH_ you don't need an additional freshener. *AIRTUNE* kills the bad smells. Fresheners just try to mask them.:driver:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Darlofan said:


> Wear gloves!!! There's someone with experience of touching the pads with your fingers, smell lasts for ages on the skin!





salow3 said:


> I made that mistake the other day with the cherry one :lol:


Yup, a mistake you only make once! 



AIRTUNE UK said:


> If you clean the interior of the car properly and use *AIRTUNE* _FRESH_ you don't need an additional freshener. *AIRTUNE* kills the bad smells. Fresheners just try to mask them.:driver:


Thanks for that.


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

AIRTUNE UK said:


> If you clean the interior of the car properly and use *AIRTUNE* _FRESH_ you don't need an additional freshener. *AIRTUNE* kills the bad smells. Fresheners just try to mask them.:driver:


Subtle; good work :lol:


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I have to say none of these fake scents do anything for me but I'm obviously in the minority judging by the product reviews on here !!! I'm in the get it looking clean camp with no nasty niffs camp on this issue


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I prefer a spray TBH, like the carpet de-odourisers you get. Can do all the fabrics and lasts a fair while instead of these eyesores.


----------



## Exodus (Mar 15, 2016)

I saw the jelly bean ones were 2 for £3 in Tesco so grabbed a few. I like the vanilla one best but find it literally lasts about 2 days.

I did manage to get the new car one 'working' but it's pretty horrible. I closed it up and don't intend to use any of the other 4 new car ones I got in the multipack


----------

